# Happy Birthday Jan.1



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

Most days we see a few birthdays being noted on the forum page but today.
Hundreds of people born on Jan 1 and most are 35 years old, what was going on 9 month before that? And so many diyers too.

Other thing of note, Oldog celebrates his birthday today and magick727 (239) may have been picking up his lumber with a horse and buggy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2015)

It wasn't my birthday, sorry. The default system when you join, if you don't enter a birthdate, logs you as Jan 1. So...I'm still waiting on my birthday card Neal...:beer: heck, I'm not even 65, what's up with that?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

The card is in the mail, I never thought to check if I was 35 years old yesterday.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2015)

nealtw said:


> The card *and the check* is in the mail, I never thought to check if I was 35 years old yesterday.



That's very nice of you...:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> That's very nice of you...:beer:



I think I forgot to sign it.:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 2, 2015)

No problem. Oldog will sign it for you..


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

With a paw print..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> No problem. Oldog will sign it for you..





nealtw said:


> With a paw print..



I'm glad I have thick skin...:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm glad I have thick skin...:beer:



lucky for you:


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 2, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm glad I have thick skin...:beer:



I thought you had fur....:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2015)

inspectorD said:


> I thought you had fur....:beer:




I had a wax.....


----------



## frodo (Jan 3, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'm glad I have thick skin...:beer:



thick wrinkled skin   :beer:


----------

